# Wiederbelebung meines Lieblingsbikes...



## roadruner3001 (30. November 2005)

So.... dann starte ich mal den Aufbautread meines Babys..  

Den Rahmen habe ich zwar schon vor ein paar Tagen im "Eure Cross County Kusntwerke" Tread gepostet.


Habe ca ein Jahr gebraucht bis ich ihn vollständig entlackt hatte.
Mache ich nie wieder  

Nun is er Klarlackiert und die Aluparts hellsilber.






Klemmung Extralite Ultraclamp mit Titanschraube





Sattelstütze USE Alien Carbon 27,21





Sattel AX-Lightness


----------



## koPold (30. November 2005)

feine Teile   

Das Entlacken war sicher eine Heidenarbeit... Respekt dafür   

Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (30. November 2005)

weiter gehts...

Extralite Steuersatz.....





Vorbau.....Extralite Roadstem mit Titanschrauben 105g
Wollte den Extralitevorbau mit -8 Grad haben und da gibt es nur den Roadstem.





Um den Durchmesserunterschied 26,0mm (Rennlenker) zu 25,4mm (MTB Lenker) auszugleichen habe ich eine Kunstoffeinlage eingeklebt. (Zweikomponentenbapp)
Gibt es in 1mm Abstufungen im Bastelshop. 
Der Vorteil ist das der Lenker nicht mit dem Aluminium des Vorbaus in Kontakt kommt und keinerlei Klemmspuren aufweist. Hält aber Trotzdem bombenfest.


----------



## powderJO (30. November 2005)

wenn doch jetzt nur noch das extralite logo nicht so technolastig und riesig wäre .....


----------



## roadruner3001 (30. November 2005)

Kürzen des Lenkers..... Extralite Ultrabar 






Nach dem kürzen werden die Hülsen wieder Eingesetzt und mit Zweikomponentenkleber fixiert.

Gewicht jetzt 99 Gramm...


----------



## roadruner3001 (1. Dezember 2005)

um jetzt mal ein paar Reaktionen herauszufordern.  

Die Gabel.........


----------



## xc-mtb (1. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Ding,

Coole Gabel, obwohl ich die Vorace wesentlich schöner finde. Aber das ist ja geschmacksache.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Einsatzbereich des Bikes aus. Eher Genuss- und Touren oder harter OX-Rennsporteinsatz? Möchte ich nicht nur wegen der Gabel wissen.

Ich bin aber auch schon gespannt auf das Resultat. Mag den Rahmen sehr gern, bin den 2001 in Willingen auch mal ne halbe Stunde probegefahren, mit Sid-Dämpfer und Gabel. War sehr schön. Leider aber etwas teuer gewesen.
Softtails haben schon etwas besonders an sich.

Mach was draus

Matze


----------



## roadruner3001 (1. Dezember 2005)

Rennen fahre ich nicht mehr....damit habe ich vor ca 10 Jahren mit abgeschlossen.
Hauptsächlich werde ich damit Touren fahren wobei es dabei meistens nicht sehr gemütlich zugeht.
Denn einen oder anderen Marathon wollte ich nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## 007 (2. Dezember 2005)

also, die gabel wird definitv nicht zum bike passen. nimm doch ne pace oder die kilo, aber bitte nicht die da.


----------



## #easy# (2. Dezember 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> also, die gabel wird definitv nicht zum bike passen. nimm doch ne pace oder die kilo, aber bitte nicht die da.



Wie meinst du das von den Einbaumaßen???? oder vom Aussehen her?????

Ich kann mir das Bike schon vorstellen   Schöne Teile  

easy


----------



## Schrommski (2. Dezember 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> also, die gabel wird definitv nicht zum bike passen. nimm doch ne pace oder die kilo, aber bitte nicht die da.



Also ich finde, die Gabel passt hervorragend zu dem Bike. Wesentlich besser als die Kilo, und von einer "langweiligen" Teleskopgabel wollen wir gar nicht reden. Dazu ist der Rahmen allein schon viel zu extravagant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Die Gabel bleibt auf jeden fall drin...

Habe eine schwäche oder sollte mann es Macke nennen für Paralelogrammgabeln.

In meinem Blizzard ist eine Grivin mit Carbonstandrohren drin und bei meinem Singelspeeder Projekt werde ich ein AMP mit Carbonstandrohren verbauen.

Nächster Bauabschnitt....Bremsen.  

Da gabe es trotz des Gewichts keine Frage. 
Es werden HS 33 verbaut. Und gegen das Übergewicht kann man ja was machen....  

Für die VR Bremse sind die hier vorgesehen.
Pace HS33 Halter schwarz eloxiert und mit Titanschrauben versehen.






Sehen jetzt nur auf dem Bild zu fleckig aus.


----------



## roadruner3001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Und damit der ganze Spaß auch an der Look Gabel paßt, mußte ich sie ein wenig bearbeiten.

Habe die Gabelholme ganz vorsichtig (hatte keinen Bock das mir die Standrohre um die Ohren fliegen) in der Drehmaschine eingespannt, um die Alu Buchsen auf den für die Pace Halter passenden Durchmesser abzudrehen.






Da die Pace Schellen etwas weiter oben montiert werden müssen habe in noch zusätzliche Buchsen gedreht die geschlitzt wurden und oberhalb der vorhandenen mit Zweikomponentekleber fixiert sind.

Die Pace Adapter klemmen jetzt zum teil auf den ursprünglichen Schellen und zum Teil auf den neuen.






Das Bild ist vor dem verkleben aufgenommen.


----------



## roadruner3001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Und so sieht das ganze an der Gabel montiert aus.






Der Zweck der Übung war natürlich die Anbringung hinter der Gabel.


----------



## roadruner3001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Nun noch die Bremshebel.... damit ich wieder mal ein Paar Komentare sehe.  

Ist ja zur Zeit nicht viel los im Forum.









Die Schrauben wurden ausgetauscht gegen 2xTitan und 2x Alu.

Das Gesamtgewicht ist jetzt 149 Gramm


----------



## evilrogi (2. Dezember 2005)

Dieses Bike wird sehrsehr geil und exklusiv - Gratuliere und viel Spass! Weiter so!


----------



## murd0c (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin einfach nur spachlos wenn ich das so sehe.    

Ich denke auch, dass es sehr sehr geil wird.   

optisch sehr schön abgestimmt !!


freue mich auf weitere bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gwittmac (2. Dezember 2005)

Das Ding wird bestimmt absolute Sahne, trotz, und ich denke sogar gerade wegen der Gabel. Bis jetzt sieht's super stimmig aus. Ich freu mich auf die Bilder des fertigen Bikes. Ach ja, wo wohnst Du, ist Dein Keller abgeschlossen?


----------



## roadruner3001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Danke für das Lob....

Ja meine Keller ist abgeschlossen sogar mehrfach mit drei Stahltüren und mehreren Bolzenschlössern. 

Bin leicht Paranoid


----------



## gwittmac (3. Dezember 2005)

Schade... 

Bin gespannt auf die Laufräder... An so ein Bike kann man ja nix von der Stange schrauben...


----------



## roadruner3001 (3. Dezember 2005)

Heute nur mal eine Kleinigkeit.....

Titan Sockel für die Hinterradbremse selbstgedreht und gefräßt.


----------



## #easy# (5. Dezember 2005)

weiter so     

easy


----------



## roadruner3001 (5. Dezember 2005)

Weiter gehts......

Meine Barends...  






AX-Lightness Vollcarbon mit Titanschraube


----------



## roadruner3001 (5. Dezember 2005)

Ach ja.... Lenkerstopfen fehlen ja noch  






Schmolke Plugs


----------



## murd0c (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte einmal nen carbon-Lenker in der Hand..

Also ich hätte einfach nur Angst auf dem Radl   

Was kostet das ganze Carbon ?
Hast du nen formel-1-renner zerlegt ??


----------



## #easy# (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi roadruner3001,

ich habe mich mal erkundigt was die Bremshebel betrifft. Die roten sollen auf die HS33 passen (Kolben größe)  und die Schwarzen auf Scheibenbremsen.

Du willst doch die HS33 fahren   

easy


----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Dezember 2005)

@easy..  RB Design Hebel für Scheibenbremsen kenne ich wiederum nicht.  

Bei meinen Hebeln ist auch kein Ausgleichsbehälter dran. 
Was die Verwendung für Scheibenbremsen eigentlich ausschließt.

Habe sie damals in Schwarz für eine HS 33 Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZe (6. Dezember 2005)

wollt au grad fragen wie viel^^
ohoh das wird ja edel aber hui


----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Dezember 2005)

Schwer zu sagen da sich die Anschaffung der Teile über ein Jahr hingezogen hat.

Habe auch für fast kein Teil den Normalen Marktwert bezahlt. 
(Ebay, alte Kontakte etc)


----------



## trekkinger (6. Dezember 2005)

Wie lange dauert das denn noch? 


Bin ja echt auf das Endergebnis (> Optik) gespannt. 

Gruss
Kai


----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Dezember 2005)

Paar Tage wird es sich noch hinziehen...  

Warte zur Zeit auf ein paar kleinteile die ich zum Eloxieren gegeben habe..


----------



## cluso (6. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

respekt da bist du ja in die vollen gefahren bei der Teileauswahl.

Bin auf das Endergebnis sehr gespannt.

Und die ganzen Nörgler zu der Gabel sind das Ding 1. noch nicht gefahren und haben 2. Sie noch nicht in Echt gesehen.

Das Ding passt hervorragend zum Rad (das als Softtail ja alles andere als gewöhnlich ist).

Gruß

cluso


----------



## #easy# (7. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> um jetzt mal ein paar Reaktionen herauszufordern.
> 
> Die Gabel.........




Hast du die auch von E.... der vertickert die ja am laufenden Band und dann noch für so "wenig" ist ja schon komisch   Aber geil isse das steht fest, passt nur nicht an viele Bikes (von der Optik her) an deinem Rahmen aber um so besser  

easy


----------



## #easy# (7. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun noch die Bremshebel.... damit ich wieder mal ein Paar Komentare sehe.
> 
> Ist ja zur Zeit nicht viel los im Forum.
> 
> ...



absolut geil die Hebel   habe mich auch mal schlau gemacht und nach abfrage von den Tecilla-sports Leuten gibt es die für die HS33 nur in rot  kosten für beide 2:  219  ja das iss mir dann doch ein bissl viel .......schade sehen echt gut aus...........

aber.................................   ich habe eine etwas "günstigere" Variante mir jetzt bestellt  
von Altek in schwarz  
129

easy


----------



## roadruner3001 (7. Dezember 2005)

Tja entweder gab es sie damals auch in Schwarz für die HS33 oder die Tec(q)illa Jungs habe zuviel von ihrem Namensgeber gekostet.  

Habe mal die Kolbendurchesser überprüft, ist eindeutig HS33.

Aber die Alteks sind auch genial waren voher am Trek und sind jetzt hier montiert.


----------



## #easy# (7. Dezember 2005)

kannst du mir das Bild mal größer zuschicken???

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (7. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir im Fotoalbum auf Seite 2 ist es nochmal größer.


----------



## roadruner3001 (7. Dezember 2005)

So....... damit ich mal wieder zum Thema zurückkomme.

Wieder mal eine Kleinigkeit.

Tune Wasserträger 8 Gramm mit Titanschrauben 0,9 Gramm.






Alu oder Carbonschrauben wären leichter gewesen aber die hatte ich noch im Keller liegen.

Sind hohlgebort und mit einer ganz flachen LInse auf der Oberseite versehen.


----------



## mrwulf (7. Dezember 2005)

@roadruner3001,

RESPEKT!! 
Das wird je der beste Tread im Jahr 2005 schlechthin  ! Freue mich schon auf das Gesamtkunstwerk, von dem es dann hoffentlich viele Bilder geben wird.

Weiter so..    

Grüße...


----------



## #easy# (8. Dezember 2005)

@roadruner3001 hast du zufällig noch 2Schrauben für "meinen" Wasserträger gefunden??? Kaufe Sie dir ab!..

easy


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Dezember 2005)

Nur mal so zu den Altek´s

ich glaube bei Hi-Bike gibt es die z.Zt. unter 100 Euro.  

Hätte die aber gerne in Silber oder Schwarz für V-Brakes!

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: Glückwunsch zum Flaschenhalter. Der funktioniert, auch im Rennen!


----------



## atua (9. Dezember 2005)

sehr schön und punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (9. Dezember 2005)

Wir wollen endlich wieder Bilder sehen


----------



## cluso (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Easy,

ich habe bei dem besagten Händler bei E... gekauft (ist ein Holländischer Radhändler).

Kontakt war sehr gut. Lieferung innerhalb von wenigen Tagen.

IMHO wird die Gabel ja nicht mehr produziert und sieht halt etwas gewöhnunsgedürftig aus.

Gruß

cluso

PS: Wie sieht´s mit Bildern aus?


----------



## roadruner3001 (10. Dezember 2005)

Ja doch......  

hatte die Letzten Tage keine Zeit dazu.

Außerdem wollte ich meine Fahradwerkstatt mal aufräumen und habe erst mal ein gnadenloses Chaos angerichtet.  

Werde jetzt mal weiter aufräumen gehen und dann gibt es heute wieder Bilder.


----------



## roadruner3001 (10. Dezember 2005)

Sorry wird Montag werden bis es weitergeht


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wird Montag werden bis es weitergeht



wie jetz....10 uhr schon lange durch und hier is immer noch nix drin? 

hach ja ich maaag carbon...nur fehlen mir für ein bike komplett aus diesem material eindeutig die finanziellen mittel  

 für die bisherige wahl der teile


----------



## Saeh-Bo (12. Dezember 2005)

WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN 
Wird bestimmt ein heißer Renner...

MfG. Saeh


----------



## #easy# (12. Dezember 2005)

räum mal nicht so lange deine Werkstatt auf  

easy


----------



## roadruner3001 (12. Dezember 2005)

Sorry mußte auch mal wieder Arbeiten.. 
Und das dauert heute noch länger :kotz: 

Sollte man abschaffen...  

Morgen gibt es dann um so mehr Bilder...


----------



## GlanDas (12. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gibt es dann um so mehr Bilder...



wollen wir mal hoffen


----------



## roadruner3001 (13. Dezember 2005)

Bin wieder da und weiter gehts......

Diesmal mit einigen Teilen rund um den Antrieb.


Sram XO Shifter mit Aluschrauben.








XTR E-Type Umwerfer natürlich auch mit Aluschrauben.







Sram XO Schaltwerk mit Carbon eigenbaukäfig.
Das Goldstück habe ich hier im Forum schon mal vor einem halben Jahr gezeigt.  

Natürlich Komplett mit Alu und Titanschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (13. Dezember 2005)

nix los hier...? 

dann gibt es halt noch was.....


Ritzel Dura Ace Titan 12-27







Kette Wippermann Conex Titan.  

Habe ich mal recht günstig in der E-Bucht gefischt.


----------



## GlanDas (13. Dezember 2005)

nicht schlecht   
Ein Campa Record Umwerfer wäre auch nicht schlecht geswesen


----------



## roadruner3001 (13. Dezember 2005)

Geht aber an dem Rahmen leider nicht.

Den Campa Record gibt es ja nur als Down Pull und Down Swing.

Zum einem hatt das Sattelrohr nur in einem kurzen Bereich über dem Tretlager einen für eine Umwerferschelle passenden Durchmesser.
Daher passt nur ein Topswing Umwerfer oder der E-Type eben.  

Zweitens hätte ich dann neue Zuganschläge am Unterrohr anbringen müssen.

Wenn man die alten Anschläge entfernt bleiben dann die Löcher der Nieten die mich schon etwas stören würden.


----------



## cluso (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen:

 und 

Wir ein einzigartiges Wahnsinnsgefährt.

Bin sehr sehr gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## murd0c (13. Dezember 2005)

eine Frage

liegen die ganzen Teile so rum oder sind die alle schon verbaut ??


----------



## jsweet (13. Dezember 2005)

das ding wird ja echt der hammer!  

wie stark ist die carbonplatte die du beim schaltwerk verbaut hast?


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Dezember 2005)

Materialschlacht hoch 10   

Nur ob man das Ding dann noch fahren kann, oder lieber in den Safe einschließt - keine Ahnung. Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Aufbauen und Sammeln!


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2005)

willste den weltreckord von 6.7 kg unterbieten? also DAS find ich genial! hast gute karten, weiter so!
poste mal das gesammt gewicht


----------



## roadruner3001 (13. Dezember 2005)

@murd0c   habe mit dem Aufbau angefangen und mache nach und nach die Bilder.

@jsweet   habe 3mm Platten genommen. Geht auch dünner.

@killuah1   nee das ist mit dem Rahmen und der Magura auch schlecht möglich.

Leicht soll es schon werden aber noch fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (14. Dezember 2005)

Der Rahmen sieht irgendwie so Fleckig aus  ist das vom Lichteinfall!! Sieht das Carbon aus, wie bei der Gabel?? Mach doch mal ein Detail Foto!  
Brauchst du bei der Gabel noch einen normalen Booster oder auch noch diesen "RAT" für Manitou-Gabeln?
Also ich finde die Sram XO Shifter nicht so toll, würde ganz klar die XO Trigger nehmen  

easy


----------



## roadruner3001 (14. Dezember 2005)

@easy    der Rahmen ist aus Carbon Matrix also nicht wie bei der Gabel Matten in Sichtcrabon. Gefällt mit aber mittlerweile richtig gut. Mache mal bei gelegenheit ein Detailbild.

Die XO Shifter finde ich an diesem Rad besser. Soll ja auch eine CC, Marathon Möre werden. 
Fahre seit anfang der 90er mit Drehgriffen.  

Habe aber wenn mein Rennrad   fertig ist noch ein Frühjahrsprojekt im Keller hängen an das dann die XO Trigger kommen.


----------



## trekkinger (14. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> @easy    *der Rahmen ist aus Carbon* Matrix also nicht wie bei der Gabel Matten in Sichtcrabon. Gefällt mit aber mittlerweile richtig gut. Mache mal bei gelegenheit ein Detailbild.


Das seh' ich jetzt erst. 

Mal so`ne Frage:
Was gehört denn zwischen Hinterstrebe und Sattelklemme; da ist 'ne Lücke!?


Ich muss betonen, dass ich kein Leichtbau-Fan bin (aber auch kein Gegner), aber trotzdem sehr gespannt den Thread verfolge.


MfG
Kai


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2005)

das ist ein "keingelenker"
in "Sonstige Bikethemen" wurde der thread wiederbelebt, schau mal rein!
aber ich glaube unser leichtbauer macht da ne titanstange hin, um geiwcht zu sparen


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Dezember 2005)

Ja ich war deswegen auch einstweilen verwirrt und habe schon auf Gummiausfallende getippt. Die flexiblen Eigenschaften von Titan waren mir bis dato nciht bekannt. 

killah1 hat mich aber auch aufgeklärt  Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie antriebsneutral das ist. Bzw. wie es sich dann im Gelände verhält. Auf jedenfall bestimmt wegen dem Material auch nicht der billigste Rahmen !


----------



## roadruner3001 (14. Dezember 2005)

Da gab es mal einige Keingelenker oder auch Softtails: *Stahlrahmen* Sunn, Ritchey  *Titan* Merlin, Litespeed, Moots und Seven Bauen noch welche *Carbon* Trek.... 

*hab ich welche vergessen.... *  

Die geeignetsen Materialien für ein Softtail sind sicherlich Titan und Carbon.

Antiebseinflüsse sind überhaupt keine festzustellen. Der Hinterbau hat allerdings auch max 3cm Federweg.

Aber eine Titanstange kommt nicht rein da es ein Softtail bleiben soll sonst hätte ich mir gleich ein Hardtail aufgebauen können.

War ein SID Dämpfer drin und der kommt auch wieder rein.
Allerdings habe ich die Befestigungsschrauben etwas getunt.
Bilder gibt es dann Morgen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (15. Dezember 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du bei der Gabel noch einen normalen Booster oder auch noch diesen "RAT" für Manitou-Gabeln?
> 
> 
> easy



Kannst du dazu noch mal etwas sagen????


----------



## jsweet (15. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es mal einige Keingelenker oder auch Softtails: *Stahlrahmen* Sunn, Ritchey  *Titan* Merlin, Litespeed, Moots und Seven Bauen noch welche *Carbon* Trek....
> 
> *hab ich welche vergessen.... *



Cannondale Scalpel....


----------



## #easy# (15. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es mal einige Keingelenker oder auch Softtails: *Stahlrahmen* Sunn, Ritchey  *Titan* Merlin, Litespeed, Moots und Seven Bauen noch welche *Carbon* Trek....
> 
> *hab ich welche vergessen.... *
> 
> ...



SCHAUT MAL HIER http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63718


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Dezember 2005)

@easy.. war ja auch mehr retorisch gemeint  
War nur etwas "traurig"   das Softtails so langsam in vergessenheit geraten. 

Waren nur die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Gerade fallen mir noch Serotta, De Kerf und Airborne ein.


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



wollteste heute nicht neue bilder reinstellen ? *sabber*


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Dezember 2005)

Also ersteinmal beantworte ich die Frage von easy.

Eigentlich sind die Pace Schellen für eine Montage ohne Booster gedacht.

Während des Aufbaus bin ich jedoch zu der Überzeugung gelangt das ein Booster doch sinnvoller wäre.

Habe dann zwei Drehteile hergestellt und einen vorhandenen Magura Carbon Booster überarbeitet. 
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig da die jetzt benötigten längeren Titanschrauben noch nicht da sind.


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Dezember 2005)

Heute sind dann endlich der Kleinkram vom Eloxieren zurückgekommen so das es jetzt wieder weitergehen kann.

1.Schaltauge+Umgebaute Alu Kettenblattschraube zur Befestigung.

2. Pedalkappen für   

3. Buchsen für den Dämpfer + Alumutter






Hier haben wir dann das komplette Zubehör für den Dämpfer.
Titan / Alu / Gummi / V4A


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Dezember 2005)

Zum Einbau des Dämfpers....

ursprünglich ging einfach eine Stahlschaube mit Mutter durch die Buchsen. Und die musste natürlich raus.  

An der Oberen Aufnahme des Dämpfers wollte ich keiner Alu oder Titanschraube vertrauen da hier doch recht hohe Belastungen auftreten.

Deshalb habe ich eine Hülse aus V4A (Edelstahl / Lebensmittelecht  )
gedreht die mit einem Außendurchmesser von 8H7 passgenau durch die Buchsen und die Aufnahme am Rahmen geht.

Auf dem Bild 2 sieht man (oder auch nicht) das die Buchse an beiden seiten um 0,5 mm übersteht. 
Die Titanschraube hat nur die Aufgabe die Buchse unter Vorspannung zu setzen.
Ansonsten wird sie nicht Belastet. Die Buchse sollte nun alle Auftretenden Kräfte aufnehmen können.






So.....jetzt seid ihr wieder dran


----------



## GlanDas (15. Dezember 2005)

GEIL


----------



## murd0c (15. Dezember 2005)

Nochmal kurz zu den Softtails:

Basiert die Hinterrad-Dämpfung allein darauf, dass sich das Material am Tretlager (Tretlager bis Ausfallende) "verbiegt" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. Dezember 2005)

Jap, die Kettenstrebe flext, mehr als 2- 3cm sind damit aber nicht drin.


----------



## murd0c (15. Dezember 2005)

gut, dass das mit elastischem stahl funktioniert leuchtet mir ja ein
aber carbon bricht doch eher als dass es sich verbiegt oder ?

ich weiß es ist nicht so, sonst gäbe es den rahmen nicht
aber warum ??

Ich hoffe ich belaste den thread nicht zu sehr ...


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Dezember 2005)

Also ich bin ja schon ein wenig entäuscht   

habe mir doch ein wenig mehr Kritik erwartet.   

Wo sind denn die ganzen Maschinenbaustudenten die mir hier ihr Wissen der letzten Semester um die Ohren schlagen 
und zum Beispiel meine Dämpferaufnahme zerpflücken.


----------



## mete (15. Dezember 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> gut, dass das mit elastischem stahl funktioniert leuchtet mir ja ein
> aber carbon bricht doch eher als dass es sich verbiegt oder ?
> 
> ich weiß es ist nicht so, sonst gäbe es den rahmen nicht
> ...



Das schöne an Faserverbundwerkstoffen ist, dass man sie "maßgeschneidert" zur Anwendung bringen kann, wie das hier genau gemacht wird, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, aber offensichtlich klappt das ganz gut (siehe Scalpel).

@roadrunner: Du musst ja damit fahren, ich hätte da aber keine Bedenken, bin aber natürlich auch kein Maschbau- Student


----------



## jsweet (15. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja schon ein wenig entäuscht
> 
> habe mir doch ein wenig mehr kKitik erwartet.
> 
> ...




was sollte denn gegen die aufnahme sprechen... da würde ich keinen rechner bemühen um zu sagen das das halten wird! sagt ein maschbautechniker!


----------



## trailblaster (16. Dezember 2005)

Soll an das Bike eigentlich möglichst viel Carbon, oder gehts da nur ums Gewicht der Teile? Was kommt den für ne Stütze dran?


----------



## roadruner3001 (16. Dezember 2005)

Ähhh....bei der Stütze ware wir doch schon   "Seite 1"

Rekordgewicht ala Hawkpower war nicht das Ziel.

Das Ziel war mit dem vorhandenen Rahmen und einer HS33 ein leichtes Rad aufzubauen. Natürlich mit Teilen die mir gefallen und meiner Meinung nach zusammen passen. 

Das Farbschema sollte von Anfang an schwarz - silber sein.

Okay Carbon finde ich als Material schon interessant.


----------



## trailblaster (16. Dezember 2005)

OK, die Stütze hatte ich nicht mehr so im Sinn.
Das mit der HS33 finde ich sehr löblich, die habe
ich auch dran trotz Leichtbau!


----------



## #easy# (16. Dezember 2005)

danke für die Beantwortung der Frage   Ist halt echt gut, wenn man sich selber solche Teile herstellen kann  (Fräsen, drehen würde ich auch gerne können bzw. machen  ) 



			
				trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> OK, die Stütze hatte ich nicht mehr so im Sinn.
> Das mit der HS33 finde ich sehr löblich, die habe
> ich auch dran trotz Leichtbau!




da kann ich nur zustimmen.

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (18. Dezember 2005)

Bevor es am Montag weitergeht mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit......

Pedale Egggbeater Twin Ti. 
Habe sie recht billig bekommen und werde vieleicht nochmal irgenwann die Achsen Tauschen.
Die blauen Kappen sind jetzt schwarz eloxiert da sie so besser in das Gesammtbild passen.


----------



## schimmler (18. Dezember 2005)

n1


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2005)

Ja und,

Montag ist fast vorüber und keine Bilder 

Gruß


----------



## roadruner3001 (19. Dezember 2005)

ja ich weiß.... wieder mal die Klappe zu voll genommen  

Morgen wird es was...versprochen.


----------



## trailblaster (20. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich weiß.... wieder mal die Klappe zu voll genommen
> 
> Morgen wird es was...versprochen.



so so
ich will bilder 
sonst


----------



## #easy# (20. Dezember 2005)

ich kann mir denken warum es nicht weiter geht  

roadruner3001 muß einige Überstunden schruppen damit er die Teile alle bezahlen kann  nix für ungut  

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (20. Dezember 2005)

So eine Niere kann unter Umständen ein kleines Vermögen einbringen


----------



## roadruner3001 (20. Dezember 2005)

.. die Nieren und alle anderen Organe habe ich noch obwohl...  beim Gehirn bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Geht zur Zeit nicht so recht voran da ich mit einer fetten Erkältung auf der Nase liege....  

Jetzt aber wieder mal zwei Kleinigkeiten und dann fehlt nur noch die Kurbel und der Laufradsatz.

Tune Titaninnenlager 73 / 113 mit selbstgedrehten Carbon Abdeckkappen.  






Tune AC 16 / 17 Schnellspanner






Wenn ich den Aufbau nicht bis Donnerstag hinbekomme wird es dieses Jahr nichts mehr..


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

man, endlich, ich hab heute schon 10 mal diesen thread angeklickt und endlich sind die pics da...
man, willste mit dem fahrrad auch fahren!? ich würde mich das nich trauen wenn ich so viel mühe da reingesteckt hätte 

gruss, killuah1


----------



## cluso (20. Dezember 2005)

Ja wie?!

Kein Carbon an den Schnellspannern?

Das geht so ja gar nicht. 

Gruß und gute Besserung


----------



## Becks2203 (21. Dezember 2005)

Respekt. Habe ich richtig gesehen, du hast den Carbonlenker gekürzt? Ich besitze den Ritchey WCS traue mich da aber nicht ran ihn zu kürzen. Help


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Dezember 2005)

Becks2203 schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt. Habe ich richtig gesehen, du hast den Carbonlenker gekürzt? Ich besitze den Ritchey WCS traue mich da aber nicht ran ihn zu kürzen. Help



just do it... ich hab ganz normal nen rohrschneider genommen bei meinem acor und hält wunderbar alles...


----------



## trekkinger (21. Dezember 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> just do it... ich hab ganz normal nen rohrschneider genommen bei meinem acor und hält wunderbar alles...


Das funktioniert also genauso wie bei Alu-Teilen?

Erzähl mal! *neugier*


----------



## roadruner3001 (22. Dezember 2005)

Baustopp...!  

Da ich die letzten Tage flach gelegen habe und morgen in den hohen Norden fahre gibt es den Rest des Aufbaus erst im Neuen Jahr. 

Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## fat rat (22. Dezember 2005)

High roadrunner,

sag mal, in Deiner Galerie sind ja schon Bilder eines fertig aufgebauten, schwarzen Trek STP400 zu sehen. In Deinem Eingangspost schreibst Du, Du hättest jetzt ein Jahr zum Entlacken gebraucht. Hast Du das STP schon mal nach dem "Umlackieren" aufgebaut und machst das jetzt mit neuen Teilen nochmal oder bist Du schon längst fertig und willst uns jetzt nur verar.....   

  Laß mich nicht in Dummheit sterben (obwohl Du das ziemlich sicher eh nicht verhindern kannst)   

Ciao, rat

Ach ja, gute Besserung und schöne Wegfahrt


----------



## roadruner3001 (22. Dezember 2005)

@rat... wie der Titel schon sagt Wiederbelebung meines......

Den Rahmen habe ich seit ca 3 Jahren. Er war damals aufgebaut so aufgebaut.







Vom alten Zustand habe ich folgende Teile übernommen: Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Umwerfer,Flaschenhalter und HS33 Bremskolben.
Der Rest sind neue Teile. 

Der Neuaufbau nach dem Lackieren ist ganz aktuell. Das heißt bin noch nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (22. Dezember 2005)

na dann viel spass im Urlaub (?)

schade, dass wir so lang warten müssen
Naja, dann fängt das neue Jahr ja richtig gut an 



Oder wartest du auf Weihnachtskarten von Oma
damit's hier weiter gehen kann ?


----------



## S-Rico (22. Dezember 2005)

hi.
das Bike wird sicher erste Sahne, bin äußerst auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.

Aber mal ne Frage an alle Fetischisten hier: sind die "extralite" Teile in Italien bestellt oder bekommt man die auch in Deutschland irgendwo?

gruß und schöne Weihnachten allen Freunden der lautlosen,schnellen Fortbewegung.

rico


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2005)

S-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage an alle Fetischisten hier: sind die "extralite" Teile in Italien bestellt oder bekommt man die auch in Deutschland irgendwo?
> 
> rico



Die gibt es auch bei hibike, ist aber nicht billig da...


----------



## trekkinger (22. Dezember 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wartest du auf Weihnachtskarten von Oma
> damit's hier weiter gehen kann ?





@roadrunner3001
Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch! 

Und komm Gesund wieder!


----------



## GlanDas (3. Januar 2006)

Wann gehts denn endlich weiter


----------



## atua (4. Januar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gehts denn endlich weiter



nächstes Jahr... aber das hätten wir ja schon..


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

atua schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Jahr... aber das hätten wir ja schon..



2007?  

Grüße.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2006)

ich will die bilder sehn ich will die bilder sehn...ich will ich will...ich will die bilder sehn


----------



## trekkinger (12. Januar 2006)

Bilder?

Wo?



PS.: Lass Dich nicht stressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (19. Januar 2006)

Ist dir die Digicam kaputt gegangen  

Es soll endlich weiter gehen


----------



## Rerun (19. Januar 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen habe ich seit ca 3 Jahren. Er war damals aufgebaut so aufgebaut.



Nicht schön, aber selten


----------



## #easy# (20. Januar 2006)

ich glaube das wird nix mehr   schade


----------



## roadruner3001 (20. Januar 2006)

*Lebe noch und bin wieder zuhause...*

Meine Digicam ist auch nicht kaputt.

Das Rad wird aber nicht vor ende nächster Woche fertigwerden da ich das Tune-Innenlager wieder einschicken musste. 

Auf dem Lieferschein und auf der Verpackung stand wie bestellt 73-113mm.
Als ich es dann einbauen wollte habe ich dann feststellen müssen das es ein 68-113mm ist.   

Als nächstes kommen die Laufräder....


----------



## roadruner3001 (20. Januar 2006)

Nun wie versprochen der Laufradsatz.. 

Habe ihn fast unverändert vom Ursprünglichen STP Aufbau übernommen da er einfach perfekt zum Rad passt.

Spinergy Spox M1 (Gewicht VR: 637 gramm HR: 920 gramm)

Reifen: Fast Fred (waren halt noch da)
Schläche: Michelin Latex

Die Tune Spanner und das DuraAce Ritzel habe ich ja schon mal gezeigt.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Januar 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen: Fast Fred (waren halt noch da)
> Schläche: Michelin Latex



ist doch eine super kombi 
freue mich immer noch arg auf bilder des fertigen plaste-bombers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (21. Januar 2006)

Mit den Fast Fred kommt man aber nicht weit. Das weiss ich noch aus leidvoller Erfahrung... Aber leicht sinse.


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wie versprochen der Laufradsatz..
> 
> Habe ihn fast unverändert vom Ursprünglichen STP Aufbau übernommen da er einfach perfekt zum Rad passt.
> 
> Spinergy Spox M1 (Gewicht VR: 637 gramm HR: 920 gramm)



Entweder haben die gewaltige Serienstreuungen, oder Du hast dich verwogen (oder was modifiziert?), mein M1 Vorderrad wiegt exakt 692g mit Felgenband (12g).


----------



## roadruner3001 (21. Januar 2006)

mein Schwiegervater in Spee.  hat mir ein paar Keramiklager besorgt   

Gewicht ist ohne Felgenband. (meines wiegt 13 Gramm )


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Januar 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Fast Fred kommt man aber nicht weit. Das weiss ich noch aus leidvoller Erfahrung... Aber leicht sinse.



kommt immer ganz drauf an, was/wie man fährt...
ich habe bisher einen einzigen platten auf mindestens 1000km gehabt (FF + XXLight Schläuche)
und der zählt nicht, da ich es drauf angelegt habe - treppenshredden mit weit unter 2 bar...wollte halt einfach mal sehen, bis zu welcher belastung das ganze hält 
für das, was ich sonst so fahre, reicht er mir vollends...

denke mal für seine zwecke (schnelle touren) reicht er locker


----------



## roadruner3001 (23. Januar 2006)

Zum Abschluß der Parts nochmal was besonders schönes 

Kurbelsatz Storck Powerarms mit Tune Carbon/Titan Kettenblatt (44 Z) und 
TA Blättern (34,22 Z) sowie Tune Alu Kettenblatschrauben. 

Das Tune Kettenblatt habe ich nach Rücksprache mit Tune noch etwas bearbeitet, denn das Werkseitige Design ist zum:kotz: 










Mal sehen wie weit ich heute abend mit dem restlichen Aufbau komme.
Wenn alles klappt gibt es morgen dann jede menge Bilder.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Januar 2006)

lecker


----------



## trekkinger (23. Januar 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tune Kettenblatt habe ich nach Rücksprache mit Tune noch etwas bearbeitet, denn das Werkseitige Design ist zum:kotz:


Hast Du Schriftzüge abgeschliffen?


Aber wirklich lecker. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## trailblaster (23. Januar 2006)

echt fäääääääääääät
ich wünschte ich hätte so viel kohle...


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Januar 2006)

Alter Schwede,

das wird ja ein echt individuelles Leichtbaubike.
Will nicht wissen, was das alles kostet, sonst kann man ja nicht mal mehr träumen ;-)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin, bin auf das Resultat gespannt! 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## roadruner3001 (24. Januar 2006)

So jetzt ist es eigentlich fertig.  

Da aber kein gescheites Licht mehr zu Fotographieren ist, gibt es die Bilder dann morgen. 

Zur Überbrückung ersteinmal die Teileliste.

Meine Waage sagt 8,55 Kilo. Kommt als ungefähr hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (24. Januar 2006)

F O T O S


----------



## Cubeflizer (24. Januar 2006)

Ist das ein schreibfehler oder hast du Syntace Egbeater Twin TI dran.

Ich hoffe morgen gibt es nicht wieder eine Ausrede für das Fehlen der Bilder

Mfg Cubeflizer


----------



## Riding Cat (24. Januar 2006)

Das sieht alles ganz lecker aus 

Aber bist du dir sicher, dass deine HS 33 Bremsanlage nur 419gr wiegt?


----------



## roadruner3001 (25. Januar 2006)

@cubeflitzer 

jo da ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen. 
Sind natürlich *CB Eggbeater Twin Ti*

@riding cat

wenn Du genau in der Tabelle schaust wirst Du sehen das sie insgesammt *715 Gramm* wiegt.

1. RB Hebel (Tuned+ Alu/Titan Schr) *149 Gramm*

2. Bremszylinder (2x Titan Schr) *270 Gramm*

3. Adapter HR (Tuned) + Booster + Titanhardware + HR Titansockel+ Leitung *164 Gramm*

4. VR Pace Adapter + Boster und Zubehör *132 Gramm*


----------



## roadruner3001 (25. Januar 2006)

Endlich fertig...   

Morgen wird es getestet


----------



## roadruner3001 (25. Januar 2006)

Und noch ein paar Detailbilder...


----------



## roadruner3001 (25. Januar 2006)

Teil 3


----------



## trailblaster (25. Januar 2006)

wow das rad ist echt krass, besonders gefällt mir die montage der vorderen hs33! wie gut sind die spox eigentlich? gabs schon mal probleme mit denen? wie fahren die sich? sind reparaturen einfach zu handhaben? wie lange laufen die bei dir schon? danke für die infos!


----------



## #easy# (25. Januar 2006)

also erst mal  hast du echt schön aufgebaut Sehr schön zusammengestellt was die Einzelteile angeht. Da hast du ein echtes Einzelstück gebaut, aber mit der Gabel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden ich finde sie einfach am Bike nicht schön, könnte mir eine Pace besser vorstellen.

Sei es drum..... viel spaß beim Testen.

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> also erst mal  hast du echt schön aufgebaut Sehr schön zusammengestellt was die Einzelteile angeht. Da hast du ein echtes Einzelstück gebaut, aber mit der Gabel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden ich finde sie einfach am Bike nicht schön, könnte mir eine Pace besser vorstellen.
> 
> Sei es drum..... viel spaß beim Testen.
> 
> easy



Das Rad ist sehr sehr schön geworden.

Geil.


@easy

Die Gabel ist Zucker. Wen du die einmal gefahren bist lächelst du nur noch über
"Teleskopgabeln"...ehrlich.

Gruß


----------



## #easy# (25. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad ist sehr sehr schön geworden.
> 
> Geil.
> 
> ...


du solltest mal richtig Lesen  bevor du schreibst  Das die Gabel gut oder schlecht ist, davon habe ich doch gar nichts gasagt mir gefällt sie nicht am Bike, ist halt geschmaksache und hoffe roadruner3001 versteht das.
easy


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest mal richtig Lesen  bevor du schreibst  Das die Gabel gut oder schlecht ist, davon habe ich doch gar nichts gasagt mir gefällt sie nicht am Bike, ist halt geschmaksache und hoffe roadruner3001 versteht das.
> easy



Sorry mein Fehler.

Dachte du meinst das Ding grundsätzlich. Ja klar das Design ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Wobei so eindeutig was das "nicht anfreuden ja auch nicht" 

Gruß


----------



## nisita (25. Januar 2006)

yo, sieht ziemlich schick aus... auch wenn die ganze farbe / "musterung" nicht so mein ding ist 
aber wenn ich mir die naben, schaltung & kurbel anschaue... hach...


----------



## trekkinger (25. Januar 2006)

Cooooooooles Fahrrad. Bin ja sonst kein LB-Freak, aber das mitzuverfolgen hat Spass gemacht. 
Uns so wier es aussieht gut fahrbar, ohne Ängste ausstehen zu müssen.


Wann ist Dein nächstes Projekt???


----------



## Flo7 (25. Januar 2006)

hi
wo seht ihr das bike? seh keine bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (25. Januar 2006)

Geh in sein Fotoalbum!


----------



## trekkinger (25. Januar 2006)

Ups, das ist gerade down...


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Januar 2006)

Schade, Fotos sind immer noch nicht sichtbar ;-(


----------



## trekkinger (26. Januar 2006)

und jetzt?


----------



## Cubeflizer (26. Januar 2006)

es gehen alle

und das Bike ist echt hammer geil 

das bike ist doch hoffentlich zum biken und nicht zum Zeigen gedacht
oder???


----------



## roadruner3001 (27. Januar 2006)

Also erst einmal Danke für die positiven Komentare.

Wenn man so lange dran entlackt und rumschraubt freut man sich dann um so mehr. 

@trailblaster.  Ja die Spox... 
Da habe ich schon oft von Problemen mit den Lagern oder dem Freilauf gehört.

Bei mir sind sie jetzt aber  seit ca 3 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz

Die Lager habe ich jetzt beim Neuaufbau gegen Keramiklager  getauscht.
(Hatt mir mein quasi Schwiegervater besorgt)

Wegen den angeblichen Freilaufdefekten habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit ein kleines Ersatzteillager zugelegt. (habe da bei einer Fahradladenauflösung zugeschlagen)


@trekkinger. Mein nächstes Projekt neben 2-3 Klassikern immer noch auf ihre Wiederbelebung warten ist mein erstes neues Rennrad seit 15 Jahren.
Projekt SUB


@cubeflitzer. Ist natürlich zum fahren gedacht.


----------



## Schrommski (27. Januar 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> @trailblaster.  Ja die Spox...
> Da habe ich schon oft von Problemen mit den Lagern oder dem Freilauf gehört.
> 
> Bei mir sind sie jetzt aber  seit ca 3 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz
> ...



Also ich habe die gleichen Laufräder. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die im Gelände für mich kaum fahrbar sind, weil die saumäßig weich sind und flexen ohne Ende.

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich??
Vlt. mach eich ja nur was falsch (Speichenspannung etc.)!

An meinem Singlespeeder (Stadtrad) sind die aber OK bislang!


----------



## roadruner3001 (27. Januar 2006)

@syncros. 
Habe bisher eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Steifigkeit der Laufräder gehabt.
Sind ordentlich zentriert was zugegebenerweis bei den Spezialnippeln eine absolut nervige Arbeit ist.
Habe  auch meine Maguras sehr eng an der Felge eingestellt. Und habe noch nie festgestell das sie unter Belastung schleifen.


----------



## Schrommski (27. Januar 2006)

Hmmm, ist ja komisch!

Darf ich fragen, was du auf die Waage bringst?

Ich hatte im Gelände immer das Gefühl, dass das Teil nur wiederwillig aus den Spurrillen wieder raus will und ich schon 5 cm rechts oder links neben dem Reifen sitze.
Und geknackt haben die vor allem bei Rechtskurven an den Speichenkreuzungen, und dann natürlich auch an den Bremsbacken geschliffen.

Da machen meine Extralite Extraterra (radial gespeicht und ziemlich leicht) einen steiferen Eindruck!


----------



## roadruner3001 (27. Januar 2006)

Normalerweise ca 74 KG. Zur Zeit habe ich mir etwas Winterspeck angefuttert aber der ist in 2-3 Wochen wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (27. Januar 2006)

Ok, dann liegts vlt. auch daran.

Ich bin z.Zt. bei ca. 95 kg! 

Das macht dann sicherlich schon was aus. Außerdem bin ich die Laufräder mit ziemlich fetten Reifen - 2.3 Zoll Gazzaloddi - gefahren. Das kann natürlich auch ne Ursache sein. Werde ich wohl nochmal mit "normaleren" Reifen probieren.


----------



## #easy# (22. Juni 2006)

@roadruner3001

wieder ausgrab  Ich Hätte mal gerne einen Testbericht über dein Bike im speziellen die Gabel, habe mir auch eine geholt 

gruß
easy


----------

